# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Asthma medication that can help reverse balding???

## technodrome

just watched a BBC news clip, Claims that a new wonder medication is being lisenced as we speak to block prostaglandin D synthase (PDG2). PDG2 Is apparently present in any area's of the scalp that have less or no hair. If the proteine can be removed then the hair will return.

Of course DHT caused by testosterone causes the hair folicle to become sensitive and thus the balding. However with the PDG2 protein out of the equitation this will not result in balding.

By the sounds of it. This is all very recent news. Made from very closely guarded research. Until recently.

The problem is, The medication is only now being developed. 

However read this online report, It states PDG2 blocking formula is currently on the market as Asthma medications.

I havn't had time to research any further. However will be doing so in the near future.

For now, Anyone know what Asthma medications in specific it is that blocks the PDG2 protein?? 

Anyone who wants to read the report can look it up on BBC's webpage or PM me. (I can't post links as a new member)

Or switch over to BBC World news. They repeat these things for days usually.

Theres a link the the research publications in that news story as well.

----------


## RaginCajun

interesting.............. i have asthma and might have to look into this. i am not however, going bald or looks to be anytime soon. thanks

----------


## RaginCajun

just skimmed over the article. pretty interesting. there are lot of med journals to read also. i will take a look when i have time

----------


## technodrome

I'm not balding either. But since i'm starting a test cycle in a few weeks i'll definatly be keeping an extra close eye on that hair line. If i so much as imagine a signal hair falling out i'll be straight into the doctors office with some breathing problems i can tell you that much.. LOL

Well, Seriously going to want to see if the active ingredient in the Asthma version will work for balding or not. Who knows, maybe it needs to be combined with other things that are not present in the asthma version. 

Lots of reading up is in order. But i'll be waiting for that first hair to fall out. I've got faith that that is not going to happen anyways....

----------


## greg88

I looked into this a bit, and I think you guys are looking for "Ramatroban".

----------


## jsvegas

Jjjj

----------


## Simon1972

The prostaglandin PGD2 is found in large supply in bald spots; the receptor, or cellular landing dock, for PGD2 is called GPR44. Block that receptor and you’ve blocked baldness.

so finding a blocker for theGPR44 is the challenge- anyone know an asthma drug that does that?

----------


## Simon1972

http://www.mblintl.com/sites/default...s/LS-P3528.PDF

looks like blocking gpr44 also prevents baldness. not sure if the link to the pdf above gives any hope- its a research drug...maybe someone with some tech experience can make sense of it- be good if we discovered a cure for baldness on our forums hey guys!?

----------


## Simon1972

gee am i the only one here worried about hair loss....?? :Smilie: 

According to Pettipher and Hansel "Antagonists of the Prostaglandin D2 Receptor CRTH2" Drug News and Perspectives Vol 21 July/August 2008, the synthetic antagonists of the CRTH2/GPR44 receptor are :

Ramatroban and analogues
4-Aminotetrahydroquinoline derivatives K-117 and K-604
Indole acetic acids

Have also read that Quercetin reduces PGD2 release. 

Sodium Cromoglicate blocks pgd2 . Sold under the name Galpharm Eye drops. -apply topically



Cromoglicic acid is available in multiple forms:
as a nasal spray (Rynacrom(UK), Nasalcrom, Prevalin (Netherlands)) to treat allergic rhinitis.
in a nebulizer solution for aerosol administration to treat asthma.
as an inhaler (Intal) for preventive management of asthma.[2] The maker of Intal, King Pharmaceuticals, has discontinued manufacturing the inhaled form, cromolyn sodium inhalation aerosol, due to issues involving CFC-free propellant. As stocks are depleted, this inhaler preparation will no longer be available to patients.[3] In the EU it is manufactured without CFCs by Sanofi-Aventis, although it must be imported from Canada for USA residents.
as eye drops (Opticrom and Optrex Allergy (UK), Crolom) for allergic conjunctivitis
in an oral form (Gastrocrom) to treat mastocytosis,[4] dermatographic urticaria and ulcerative colitis. Another oral product, Intercron (sodium cromoglicate in distilled water, from Zambon France), is used for food allergies.

----------

